# Agressive black moor?



## Pardox Owl (Jun 15, 2013)

I have just added a black moor to my fish tank, after a 2 week QT and proper water preparation, and the very second he gets in the main tank, he fin nips!

Now the funny thing is, is that he is maybe half, if not less, the size of the Oranda he is picking on!

All fish except him are hand fed, and i make sure he gets enough food, so what could be causing this?

All my levels are good. I checked before adding him because i had a ammonia spike but it's been taken care of. All levels are now 0


----------



## colmanh (Jul 10, 2013)

Some of the time when you add new fish to a tank, they will display this kind of behavior. From my experiences, this is usually just the fish trying to figure out the hierarchy. This should only last a few days. Although if he doesn't calm down, the fish may just have an aggressive temperament and you might want to think about taking him back and swapping him for a more docile moor


----------



## Pardox Owl (Jun 15, 2013)

ok, i'll keep an eye on him. 

I was worried my other fish might get annoyed and turn on him XD


----------



## colmanh (Jul 10, 2013)

Haha i'd be surprised, ive never had an aggressive goldfish!


----------



## Pardox Owl (Jun 15, 2013)

I've been watching them. And after fin nipping Mutant the Oranda, my one fantail Zombie came along and head butted him... what does that mean?

Little Fish, the black moor, seems to like to be off by himself, hanging out in out java fern corner... What is with this fish?


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Happy birthday! Hope the moore gets more friendly!


----------



## Pardox Owl (Jun 15, 2013)

Thank you! ^.^

I sure hope he does too.


----------



## lonedove55 (Jan 25, 2012)

I used to have a black moor. At first he/she was fairly docile with the other 2 fantails I had, but the more it grew, the more aggressive it would act (even though it was half their size). It used to ram the others, for lack of a better word, in the butt, especially at feeding time. It never did stop this behavior. I felt like it wanted to prove his dominance over the other 2, or maybe it was the only male in the tank...I dunno.


----------



## colmanh (Jul 10, 2013)

Sounds like you need a bit 'moor' love in your tank ^


----------



## Red (Jun 13, 2013)

My black moor's pretty aggressive to other goldfish but doesn't seem to mind any other type of fish. Maybe it's just a subspecies thing? Though it's likely he's just working out the pecking order before he settles down. Did you know black moors are quite susceptible to sight problems? It might be that he's a bit short-sighted so it'll take him longer to get used to everyone else.


----------

